# Strong and Small



## ThEfEaRlEsSdEiTyFiGhTeR (Jul 22, 2002)

Do you guys know how to get really strong but not bulk up, kinda like Bruce Lee


----------



## Danny (Jul 22, 2002)

I'm on such a training program, but I'm not sure how to give YOU the same results.  I'd talk to a personal trainer, and dietion if your serious to setup something talored to you.


----------



## ThEfEaRlEsSdEiTyFiGhTeR (Jul 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Danny _
> 
> *I'm on such a training program, but I'm not sure how to give YOU the same results.  I'd talk to a personal trainer, and dietion if your serious to setup something talored to you. *



Got cha


----------



## theneuhauser (Jul 26, 2002)

i have that problem, where i add muscle mass even when i dont really want any. the only answer i have found is to do a ton of cardio training and you may be happy with your results.


----------



## sweeper (Jul 27, 2002)

I think I have read that isometric exercise actualy strengthens your tendonds and not your muscles (that usualy your tendons are the weekest link and as a result it can increase your max strength (or max recruitment)) if that is true than it shouldn't cause you to bulk up and it would help maximise your strength, I would also read up on power lifting, power lifters tend not to be very bulky relative to body builders and most exercise programs are geared twards body builders.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 5, 2002)

look at something like Pilates or Yoga or Ballet.  something very "stretch" oriented.  It can help lengthen your muscles so you don't get that bulked up look.  Also, look at the training regimens used by the US Army (or USMC). Those guys aren't bulked like body builders, but they're lean and have well toned, well defined muscles.  

if you really want results, see a personal trainer. ask your doctor to recommend someone if you don't have a gym membership.


----------



## tonbo (Sep 6, 2002)

Here's something I picked up that might benefit you:

There is a difference between using weights to gain *strength* and to gain *size*.

To gain *size*, use heavier weights and fewer reps.  To gain *strength*, use lighter weights (around 60-70% of what your max lift is) and do more reps.

I am by far NO expert in this, but the theory behind it is that if you are looking for size, you are going to need to push your muscles, to get them to grow.  They grow from the repeated stress of the heavy lifts--they have to compensate, thus, they grow.  If you are using the "lighter" weight, you are putting more emphasis on endurance than bulk, and you should see the results that you are looking for.

You may also want to check out some of the weightlifting books/websites out there for a better description of how this all works.  Like I said, I am no expert.

Good luck!!


Peace--


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ThEfEaRlEsSdEiTyFiGhTeR _
> *Do you guys know how to get really strong but not bulk up, kinda like Bruce Lee *



Well, Bruce Lee used steroids. You could always go that route. I wouldn't.


----------



## Roland (Sep 6, 2002)

just make sure you do not get one that wants to see you every week, money grabber.

Every 6 weeks shoud be good! It might take 2 or 3 sesssions before you get to 6 weeks apart, if they are going to make sure the program fits you.


----------



## Zujitsuka (Sep 6, 2002)

Bodyweight routines will make you stronger, leaner, and improve muscular endurance.

Also, as theneuhauser suggested, do some cardio.  Not your traditional aerobic or Tae Bo stuff, but cardio routines that are geared to combat sports.

Here is his web address for GREAT bodyweight routines, http://www.trainforstrength.com

And here is a great cardo routine, http://www.americansambo.com/articles/article.php3?id=10

Also, invest a few bucks in a jump rope.  You can't beat it man!  


All the best to you.


----------



## MartialArtist (Sep 7, 2002)

It's easy, train like a powerlifter.

Powerlifters do not go for mass, but for strength.  Also include some Olympic lifts.  Those lifters can beat professional sprinters in 20 meters!  And outjump jumpers in just the plain vertical (not jumping over a bar).

A good powerlifting routine can be found anywhere, just make sure you get enough rests between sets and never exceed more than 4-6 reps unless you're warming up.

Bodybuilders go for mass, not strength.  They go for a "pump" which is basically a pump of blood which allows for the muscle to grow larger.

Go to www.bodybuilding.com and read the powerlifting articles.


----------



## cassidy (Nov 30, 2002)

another question answered by no it alls .Lifting doesn't make you bigger. Taking in more calories than what you use makes you bigger. Taking less makes you weigh less don't get confused.


----------



## Elfan (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *Well, Bruce Lee used steroids. You could always go that route. I wouldn't. *



Evil heathen! The greatest grand super master Lee would never use steroids.  Those cookies were JUST cookies too, no speciall ingredients!


Too bad Gou is gone...


----------

